# WMAC Water and Steel Summer Camp



## Corey Minatani (Aug 13, 2002)

World Modern Arnis Coalition presenting Water and Steel 2002!

Featuring Datu Kelly Worden, Professor Trigg, and Dr. Bret

see www.kellyworden.com for more information!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Can we get a review for the 2002 camp?


----------

